# SD card for garmin



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm new to boating and have a garmin 546. Where can I find an SD card of public spots off Pensacola to upload. Thanks


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ebay


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Is anybody familiar with this SD card http://flfishingspots.com/

Thanks


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You get the 546 or the 546S ?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

WhyMe said:


> You get the 546 or the 546S ?
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


It's the 546s 

John


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Kewl....damn thing can do a lot.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

chaps said:


> I'm new to boating and have a garmin 546. Where can I find an SD card of public spots off Pensacola to upload. Thanks


Here you go. I've got Garmin compatible numbers files posted on my site for free.

1. Download the Florida file. 
2. Open the "Northwest" folder. 
3. Copy the entire "Garmin" folder to a memory card. 

When you plug it into your GPS, it should automatically load the Northwest Florida public reefs.

Easy, right?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

foxtrotuniform said:


> Here you go. I've got Garmin compatible numbers files posted on my site for free.
> 
> 1. Download the Florida file.
> 2. Open the "Northwest" folder.
> ...


Very easy! thanks


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Head over to georges marine electronics. They will load you up.


----------



## Rebel1967 (Jul 1, 2014)

This is good info, thx. Do I load the SD card into the port with the unit off and then power up or power up and the load the card into the port? I have an 8212. Sorry for the dumb questions, newbie here.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

basic answer Put the sd card in and power up. It should recognize the card and ask if you want to add or replace. choose add. when it is done, go to way points and ensure it was uploaded. If you ( or when you are) are in Pensacola, give me a call and I can take you though it if you are still having problems. Easy once you have seen it done. ed 850 857 1039


----------



## Rebel1967 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thx Ed, I appreciate the help. I will be in Pcola early next week, so if I am having problems I will give you a shout.


----------



## Rebel1967 (Jul 1, 2014)

One more question Ed. I have 2 SD ports, should I have the g2 chart SD card in one and the other SD card in the other port? That seems logical to me. Thx.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

yes you are right It does not matter which card goes in which slot. the gps will sort it out. The G2 card loads a map, if that card is taken out, the map will not be displayed on the GPS. Also, normally you can not save to that card, ie waypoints or routes. Last but not least, there is a program called home port that will allow you to add delete waypoint/routes on your computer and then transfer to you gps. ed


----------

